# Cold, Rainy Spring Riding



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kind of a long, cold and wet spring so far. Freeze on the 35mph downhills, sweat on the climbs back up. It can be sunny, snow and rain; in about an hour.










With the cobbled Spring Classics of the Tour of Flanders and Paris-Roubaix coming up, you can take a ride around the neighborhood and get the same experience.










Sure would like to see a couple dry days in a row.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

At this time I think all of us in the PNW would take some warm/dry weather


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Looks nice, Ronbo. Where were the pics taken? I'll have to add some of my own from the Olympic Peninsula tomorrow.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Where were the pics taken? I'll have to add some of my own from the Olympic Peninsula tomorrow.


Klickitat County, WA
Lots of great riding around here.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, it wasn't wet, and it wasn't really cold. It was cool, though.

The pictures are from the west end of the Olympic Discovery Trail, just west of Port Angeles. The first is from the pedestrian deck of the Elwha River Bridge. If you haven't ridden up here, you really ought to try it some time.

Sorry about the camera phone quality... c'est la vie.


----------



## northwest (Sep 16, 2005)

ronbo613 said:


> Klickitat County, WA
> Lots of great riding around here.


Canyon Road?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

ronbo613 said:


> Klickitat County, WA
> Lots of great riding around here.


Where is that pic with the paved road? Is that the BZ-Glenwood? Or maybe the Centerville Hwy? I don't think it is Canyon Rd...or Kickitat/Appleton ...I should be able to tell, but you got me stumped.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Where is that pic with the paved road?


That is Snowden Road headed out of White Salmon. It is a very challenging ride if you start in town and ride to the end of the paved road. 
There's more photos in my blog at the link in my sig.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

ronbo613 said:


> That is Snowden Road headed out of White Salmon. It is a very challenging ride if you start in town and ride to the end of the paved road.
> There's more photos in my blog at the link in my sig.


Aha! Now I see it. That is an nice climb.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Finally Stopped Raining*

Well, I was hoping the rain would stop, and it did, but this is not exactly what I had in mind.










April 6, 2011


----------

